# FactoryROM is Looking for Talented, Dedicated Team Members



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

Whats happening Community? I am in the process of starting an Android Development group by the name of FactoryROM.
I have personally been working on my own and due to the amount of work that goes into creating a Daily Driver for any
given phone it only makes sense to partner up with several people to get the work out quicker and also to combine
talents and expertise. I have setup a website at www.factoryrom.com and now all I need is the people 







 . 

With this said, if you feel like you would be interested, please PM me and I will get back to you ASAP. As of right
now I plan on supporting the HTC Thunderbolt, Samsung Galaxy Nexus and also the Samsung Fascinate but
I am willing to add to this list.

*Thanks. *


----------



## CdTDroiD (Aug 10, 2011)

PM sent







Bored hehehe


----------

